# Boot Recommendations - Narrow Heel, Wide Foot



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked bro,

Pleased to assist. Let me ask a quick Q. Your diagram has your foot length at an angle between the two parallel lines. Is that how you measured or is that just for display sake? If measure, kindly remeasure using a straight line between the two parallel lines.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Ladies and gents. We got a bigfoot on our hands!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd recommend the Dialogue Wide or Ruler Wide in an 8.5. Heat mold. But you're in great hands with Wired!


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Width between 2 parallel lines is: 4" 5/16 :hairy:

I should mention, I ride mostly all mountain and really like a stiffer boot. Not sure on the scale or rating but I think 7+. I do like jibbing and hitting kickers around the mountain so im not sure if I'm missing much by going too stiff.



Wiredsport said:


> Stoked bro,
> 
> Pleased to assist. Let me ask a quick Q. Your diagram has your foot length at an angle between the two parallel lines. Is that how you measured or is that just for display sake? If measure, kindly remeasure using a straight line between the two parallel lines.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rustyyy said:


> Width between 2 parallel lines is: 4" 5/16 :hairy:
> 
> I should mention, I ride mostly all mountain and really like a stiffer boot. Not sure on the scale or rating but I think 7+. I do like jibbing and hitting kickers around the mountain so im not sure if I'm missing much by going too stiff.


Hah, I should have been more clear. I was actually meaning the measurement from the heel to toe taken as a straight line rather than at an angle as in your diagram. The angle would add length that is not considered as part of a mondopoint boot size.


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoops. That measurement is:
- 10" 5/16




Wiredsport said:


> Hah, I should have been more clear. I was actually meaning the measurement from the heel to toe taken as a straight line rather than at an angle as in your diagram. The angle would add length that is not considered as part of a mondopoint boot size.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it.

You are really just into size 8.5 in terms of a snowboard boot. your mondo measurement is 262 (mono is that same as mm).

Every size 8 snowboard boot will have 260 printed on it. Every size 8.5 snowboard boot will have 265 printed on it. 

It is very common that shorter wider feet will go with a boot that is too long to accommodate width, but this destines the rider to a poor fit. 

We need to get you into a wide boot in your size. The salomon wides are not as wide as the Burton's in smaller foot sizes. You are not super wide so the Salomon's will be a great starting point in size 8.5.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

If you like a stiff boot, go with the Salomon Synapse Wide rather than the Dialogue. Same boot tech, just slightly stiffer.


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'm looking at Solomon now. Would the Malamutes be too narrow? Also are Nitros any considerations at this point? thanks guys.


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Also, i forgot to mention my bindings are the 2012 Rome Boss 390's. Getting self conscious im signing myself up for too stiff of a boot when my bindings are medium.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rustyyy said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I'm looking at Solomon now. Would the Malamutes be too narrow? Also are Nitros any considerations at this point? thanks guys.


Hi Rustyyy,

Those would not be my suggestion. To fix all of your issues we need to get you down to your actual size (8.5) in a wide boot. A good fit can never happen in a normal width boot at size 9.5. 

Let me explain why. 

A side note: Brannock foot width is relative to foot and boot size. This is (part of) why you have written such a huge range for width above. You have written D (which is men's standard width) to 2E (which is quite wide). Check out the Brannock device below. The same actual foot width will have a different Brannock width (D, E, EE etc.) for every foot length. As the foot length increases the width value decreases. In the example below the guy has a size 8 foot length which is a C width but in a size 11 foot length he would be an A width.










This is a long winded way of saying that boot width always increases as the boot size increases (in a given model where no width options are offered). That is why you have needed to go to a boot that is huge for your foot in terms of length up until this point. You needed the extra width that was only available in larger boots. This has lead to a poor fit where the structures of the boot are not aligned with the structures of your foot. Heel lift and dissatisfaction have followed. You can fix all of that with the correct length and width.

The Dialogue Wide and the Ruler Wide are great choices and I would consider trying size 8 as well as you are very close to the 8/8.5 cutoff.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Very good advice about the width. I was a little confused reading the width description from the OP. I wear size 13D shoes regularly and wear the '15 T Rice boots, great fit for me, but obviously not you... so it's important to pay attention to the way the sizing/width relation changes as it slides along the scale.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Rustyyy said:


> Also, i forgot to mention my bindings are the 2012 Rome Boss 390's. Getting self conscious im signing myself up for too stiff of a boot when my bindings are medium.


A stiff boot will just increase response. I never understood the 'soft-bindings-need-soft-boots' mentality. If a stiff boot provides the response and the support you're looking for, ride it. My bindings are also considered 'medium flex' (Union Forces) but I like a stiffer boot to give me more response. I sometimes wish I had gone with the Synapse wide over the Dialogue wide (not to mention the green on the synapse matches my Evo's base nicely! :cheeky4.


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Solid advice. I was able to try on a few Salomons this weekend that i ordered from BackCountry. 4.0, Synapse and Synapse Wide in 8.5. The wides definitely fit better. Though I'm not sure 8.5 is the right size...

I took them into a ski/board shop and I remeasured my foot using a brannock device and was a hair shorter than the 27 mondopoint with a sock on. Surely, the measurement is more accurate without a sock but i wasn't putting my foot on that thing without one. 

At any rate, the 8.5w Synapse felt pretty crunched in the length but am having a difficult time deciding if its too tight or will pack out.

Knee's bent, heel back in the cup, my toes pull away from the front but still touch. The amount of touch isn't a grazing, its like a area of a thumb fingernail on my toe that makes contact with the front of the boot. Standing up, my toes feel like they're bending a tad, definitely can feel some crushing. 

Boot fitter at the shop said the boots would pack out by 1/4" with heat molding but didnt want to pull the plug quite yet.

Recap, initial measurement is 26.2, with sock closer to 27... Should I bear the 8.5w and let them pack out and hope for the best?At the time, I had no 9 to compare to so it's pretty much these or wait another 2 weeks for 9w to arrive in the mail.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Rustyyy,
> 
> Those would not be my suggestion. To fix all of your issues we need to get you down to your actual size (8.5) in a wide boot. A good fit can never happen in a normal width boot at size 9.5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Rusty,

A few things. 

First up, a Brannock device will not give you a Mondo size. It will only provide a Brannock Shoe size (such as 8 or 8.5). Possibly they had you on a centimeter measure? 

Second, you don't want to measure with socks. It is like getting on a scale with a winter coat on. You get the wrong measurement every time .



> Boot fitter at the shop said the boots would pack out by 1/4" with heat molding but didnt want to pull the plug quite yet.


You can get a total of ~ 1 cm of compression from most good liners. The fitter likely meant 1/4" for both toe and heel.



> Knee's bent, heel back in the cup, my toes pull away from the front but still touch.


The definition of perfection . From there a well done heat fit and you will have an amazing fit.


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks like I did use cm and not mondopoint. I remeasured 3 additional times and have come to the consensus my foot is 26.8 cm - this is without socks and accurate down to the best. It's also in the morning - not sure if feet swell in the AM or evening or if it matters. 

From wiredsports snowboard boot sizer Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing I'm looking at a 9w. So im going to give them a shot before heat molding. thanks wiredsport. PS. also shot you guys an email to see if I can help your digital experience in any way.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rustyyy said:


> It looks like I did use cm and not mondopoint. I remeasured 3 additional times and have come to the consensus my foot is 26.8 cm - this is without socks and accurate down to the best. It's also in the morning - not sure if feet swell in the AM or evening or if it matters.
> 
> From wiredsports snowboard boot sizer Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing I'm looking at a 9w. So im going to give them a shot before heat molding. thanks wiredsport. PS. also shot you guys an email to see if I can help your digital experience in any way.
> 
> Thanks


Stoked! 26.8 does indeed move you to a size 9 boot. Your cm (mm actually but easy to see with either) measurement is your mondopoint size. 26.8 cm (268 mm) is Mondopoint size 268. That will size up to 270 as snowboard boots are only produced on the 5's (265, 270, 275, etc).

PS: I appreciate that offer! Our Dev team is 3 months into a major responsive overhaul. We see over 50% mobile and tablet traffic now - that doubled this year, so...it was time . It is amazing how many integrated systems we have working together these days and these updates need to be timed, planned and orchestrated. Our goal is to get all the remaining work done in the trailing months of winter and roll out the new site in the early summer.


----------

